# SA beats Australia in MixOff



## Chukin'Vape (21/4/19)

So the local team took two wins in a 3 Heat MixOff - if you did not follow the competition on social media, here are all the 3 heats. (Judges Shyndo, Fresh03, mlNikon)

thefogvlog vs DIY Downunder 

Heat 1 - Fruits


Heat 2 - Pudding 


Heat 3 - Pastry

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## Silver (21/4/19)

Remarkable
Congrats guys!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (21/4/19)

I have said it before, South Africa has some seriously talented DIY mixers and juices manufacturers. 

They deserve our support, keep it local!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/4/19)

Thanks so much guys @CaliGuy @Silver , here are the winning recipes:

Heat 1 - Palmana (TFV Recipe)
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/144577#palmana_by_thefogvlog

Heat 2 - Rosy Cheeks (DIYDU Recipe)
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3016855

Heat 3 - Classic South African Milk Tart (TFV Recipe)
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/146421#classic_south_african_milk_tart_by_thefogvlog

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Bulldog (21/4/19)

That is great congrats to all involved

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (21/4/19)

Great achievement guys. Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (21/4/19)

Great one guys, major congratulations to you.  Just shows, we have the best juice makers and diy’ers in our country, the rest of the world can come for lessons.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Spyro (21/4/19)

That's absolutely fantastic! Congrats guys. I'll be watching this tonight.

However, I must urge you to change the word "win" to "beats" it's hurting my soul.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (21/4/19)

congrats !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vapessa (21/4/19)

Awesomeness 
Congrats to everyone 
South Africa Rocks

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (22/4/19)

Spyro said:


> That's absolutely fantastic! Congrats guys. I'll be watching this tonight.
> 
> However, I must urge you to change the word "win" to "beats" it's hurting my soul.



LOL Done - my Afrikaans roots showing, thanks @Spyro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/4/19)

Congratulation guys. You really deserve this. You have all spent ages honing your craft and are generous enough to share your skills with recipe thieves like me. As someone who struggles with "taste", I am forced to rely on others. 

I have watched tons of TFV videos and have learned something from each and every one of them. I strongly urge the Ecigssa DIYers who have not subscribed to TFV to do so. For new mixers, this is almost essential viewing. 

You guys must be on cloud 9 at the moment. 3 World class mixologists called your SA Milk Tart recipe a "masterpiece". WOW.

I am really miffed that I am missing three of the flavours in the Milk Tart recipe, but I will go to BlCK Flavour tomorrow to get them.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (22/4/19)

wait, what? Australia have mixers?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Chukin'Vape (23/4/19)

lesvaches said:


> wait, what? Australia have mixers?


DIYDownUnder Team has some Americans in it - you make some valid points there. We also have one guy from the UK in our team - they had a super strong team, Mary Beth, Dank1, Tammy Vapes, Daytime Frank and Simon...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (24/4/19)

"This smells like Richard" has to be the quote of the show..

Can we expect a oneshot of the milk tart in the near future?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (25/4/19)

@Adephi - I'm chatting to the team about creating it as a oneshot. Its the right time of the year for this kind of profile on the shelves - sooooo fingers crossed.... It happens. (the slogan on it should be "Smells Like Richard")

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------

